# Bosch 1617EVS router, RA1173AT dust extraction and RA1129 template guide



## jrswartz (Mar 13, 2011)

I have been searching Google and these forums to see if I can use the subject dust extractor and the template guide together on the Bosch 1617EVS router, including with the fixed and plunge router.

The Bosch help desk only gives me a “you may have problems with the tab on the template guide getting in the way of the dust extractor.“. However, there have been other posts that said it was possible if you position the tab on the template adapter in a certain orientation.

Does anyone have a definitive answer?

And is there any other option to have dust collection and templates on this router?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It will work. You can always use a different base plate that will mount Porter Cable style bushings directly. It is easy to make one and there is a "how to" on the forums.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi @jrswartz welcome to the forum...


----------

